# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Ülkücü Şehit Halil ESENDAĞ

## ceyda

halilesendag.jpg
Manisa'nın Saruhanlı kazasına bağlı Gözlet köyündendi. 21 yaşında olup evliydi. 
Bir takım olaylara karıştığı iddiasıyla polisler tarafından yakalandı. 
Tutuklandıktan kısa bir süre sonra, 12. Eylül mahkemeleri tarafından idama 
mahkum edildi. 3 Haziran tarihinde, hakkındaki idam cezasının sabaha karşı infaz 
edildiğine dair radyo ve TV.'den yayın yapılmasına rağmen, polisler tarafından 
cezaevinden alınıp Emniyet Müdürlüğü'ne götürüldü. Burada, 'itiraf' etmesi için 
iki gün boyunca akıl almaz işkenceler yapıldı ve 5 Haziran günü Buca Cezaevi'ne 
geri getirilip, sabahın ilk saatlerinde asılarak şehit edildi.

----------

